

I built a social media analytics tool. Check out the video on the homepage - pookeh
http://www.trenspire.com

======
pookeh
I am trying to disrupt the social media analytics market, where currently the
tools charge exorbitant fees to get simple social analytics.

I am also thinking of exploring some other avenues too, like providing a non-
SaaS solution. Although, this may mean I need to get someone else on the ship
because of all the support required. What do you guys think?

